# New dedicated offshore visa to be created in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Australian government is to extend the Migration Act to Australia's offshore resources industry to bring it under Australian law and creating a new offshore visa. Immigration and Citizenship Minister Brendan O'Connor said proposed amendments would mean that all of the offshore industry and employers including those located in the Exclusive Economic Zone and the [...]

Click to read the full news article: New dedicated offshore visa to be created in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

